# Míle Fáilte 1200



## PMarkey (17 Dec 2013)

Next years long ride sorted  Any one else riding this ?

Paul


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Dec 2013)

I'd LOVE to. Had the best week in that part of the world a while back. Bargain price, too! Have to see if I can move some vacation time!


----------



## marcusjb (27 Dec 2013)

Gutted to not be able to ride this. I had heard rumours of an Irish 1200 a couple of years ago and always said I would ride it to my half-Irish better half.

But I have committed to the ESCA 24 so, it just won't work (and can't switch to the Mersey Roads 24 due to rising the Scottish 1300 in July).

Ah well, can not ride them all.

2018 maybe.


----------



## PMarkey (26 Jun 2014)

Well I managed to get round with 43 minutes to spare and not a lot of sleep , a great ride with wonderful scenery but hard going at times


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Well done @PMarkey


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Jun 2014)

Chapeau @PMarkey 
A ride to remember!


----------

